# Help with Caledonia Sleeper



## Big Iron (Jun 3, 2018)

The later part of July 2018 we will be taking our first trip on the Caledonian from London to Inverness. Travelling will be me, my wife and 20 year old daughter. We booked first class accommodations.

Since this is our first time I'm looking for suggestions/tips from those that have ridden to help make the trip better for a first timer.

Also, I could not readily figure out how to book my wife and I in the same room as room selection was based on the sex of the traveller. I booked flexible fares so could change so any suggestions on how best to do this would be most welcome.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi,

From a quick look at the website, it seems to indicate that the First class rooms are all single occupant, so I guess you would have 3 single occupancy rooms booked now?

If you travel in standard class, which offers 2 berths, you could book yourself and your wife in one cabin, and either allow your daughter to have a first class solo cabin, or she could share another standard room with another female passenger.

There are several websites offering Caladonian tickets, I looked at this one: https://www.sleeper.scot/

Ed.


----------



## cirdan (Jun 4, 2018)

The first class rooms are single occupnacy but adjacent rooms pairs have a connecting door that is normally locked but that the attendant will open if so requested.

At least this was the case on the old Mk 3 cars. I don't know if the new cars retain the same principle.


----------



## Big Iron (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks to both. I'll likley stay with what I have as the first class pax has access to the lounge. This will likely be my first and last opportunity to enjoy an overnight sleeper in the UK so I'll take full advantage.

It will be interesting to see what differences in service quality exist between the Caledonian and Amtrak.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 5, 2018)

Indeed it will be interesting to hear your thoughts on the comparisons. Brits tend to be more "reserved" than Americans, so don't take our lack of verbal communications as rudeness!

Ed.


----------



## bretton88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Big Iron said:


> The later part of July 2018 we will be taking our first trip on the Caledonian from London to Inverness. Travelling will be me, my wife and 20 year old daughter. We booked first class accommodations.
> 
> Since this is our first time I'm looking for suggestions/tips from those that have ridden to help make the trip better for a first timer.
> 
> Also, I could not readily figure out how to book my wife and I in the same room as room selection was based on the sex of the traveller. I booked flexible fares so could change so any suggestions on how best to do this would be most welcome.


I highly recommend "The Man in Seat 61." He has pictures, travel reports, and links to guide you for every kind of train travel in Europe, but especially in the UK. If you're lucky you might get one of the brand new trains that are being received this year.


----------



## willem (Jun 5, 2018)

bretton88 said:


> I highly recommend "The Man in Seat 61."


I agree with the recommendation, but I would have included the link as well as the title "The Man in Seat 61." So I did.


----------

